# Vanilla option



## clynn58 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hey just curious if any of you know an alternative to fragrance oil for vanilla.  I am needing some vanilla that will mix with an EO.  Thanks in advance


----------



## Lindy (Mar 23, 2014)

There is a vanilla EO...


----------



## Sagebrush (Mar 23, 2014)

I use a vanilla absolute. This one, in particular:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0069SZHQE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## clynn58 (Mar 23, 2014)

Lindy said:


> There is a vanilla EO...



I had the understanding from what I have read that there wasnt a vanilla eo.  I have an absolute on the way to try.  Any idea where I could get a vanilla eo. Nda doesnt have one.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 23, 2014)

ND Canada has a Vanilla 10 fold....


----------



## clynn58 (Mar 24, 2014)

Lindy said:


> ND Canada has a Vanilla 10 fold....


Many of the reviews state that the vanilla doesnt mix well with carrier oils do to the thickness or weight.  I have had some of the same results from absolutes.


----------



## AustinStraight (Mar 24, 2014)

Peru balsam oil reminds me of vanilla.


----------



## green soap (Mar 24, 2014)

Peru Balsam is like a smoky vanilla, but not a substitute for most uses of vanilla FO.  

Benzoin resin has a vanilla like scent.  Very thick but if you mix it with your other EOs it is manageable.  Never used it by itself.  However it is a skin sensitizer so it should not be used in large amounts.  The scent is a lot weaker....so I am going back to vanilla FO myself.  I should add that I always prefer EOs for myself and I am not an FO person.  Vanilla might be the exception.


----------



## heather s (Mar 24, 2014)

I just made a soap with 1 tsp per lb of vanilla bean added for light exfoliation and the soap ended up with an amazing vanilla scent! I didn't expect that any of the scent would survive the soaping process so it was a nice surprise! I have used vanilla eo and it worked well if you don't mind the discoloration. It is expensive though the beans are much cheaper. Here is a pic of the soap with vanilla bean so you get the idea


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 25, 2014)

That's amazing, heather! Did you add the beans at trace? What oils did you use?


----------



## heather s (Mar 25, 2014)

FlybyStardancer said:


> That's amazing, heather! Did you add the beans at trace? What oils did you use?




Thanks  
I used olive, coconut, castor, shea butter and cocoa butter. At trace I added vanilla bean finely chopped in the food processor to all and local maple syrup and honey to half. I didn't add any eo or fo and it smells very vanilla.


----------



## neeners (Mar 25, 2014)

^^ hrmmm.....I have lots of vanilla beans in my freezer....sounds like I have another soap on the list!


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 26, 2014)

By chopping it up in the food processor... Is that the whole pod, or the stripped pod (without seeds), or the tiny little seeds?


----------



## heather s (Mar 26, 2014)

I stripped the seeds to use but didn't have enough so I then chopped the pods. If I could I would use all seeds.


----------



## Sagebrush (Mar 26, 2014)

I've made two different soaps using vanilla absolute. One was a goat milk soap with bergamot EO and vanilla absolute. The other was a beer soap (oatmeal stout) with honey, cocoa powder, vanilla beans, a pinch of cinnamon, and vanilla absolute. For both soaps I used 1oz of vanilla absolute per 6lb batch. I had no problems with mixing and the scent comes through a little light but lovely. I think it's a nice accent with the other ingredients.


----------



## vuladams (Mar 30, 2014)

heather s said:


> I just made a soap with 1 tsp per lb of vanilla bean added for light exfoliation and the soap ended up with an amazing vanilla scent! I didn't expect that any of the scent would survive the soaping process so it was a nice surprise! I have used vanilla eo and it worked well if you don't mind the discoloration. It is expensive though the beans are much cheaper. Here is a pic of the soap with vanilla bean so you get the idea  View attachment 7068




That looks great! So, how old are those bars? I'm wondering how the vanilla bean scent holds up over time... Thanks!


----------

